# The Right VGA Cable?



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been told that when hooking up my PC to the tv through VGA, I will need a thicker gauge cable than what is normally used. Is this true? If so, is the Belkin High Integrity Monitor Replacement cable going to do the trick (Like the one on Staples website) Or do I need to get something else? If so what?

Also, my new TV will be "HD-Ready". Will this be ok for watching HighRes (720p) DVD and TV rips off my puter?

Appreciate any help anyone can give. Thanks.

-Ryan


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Longer runs of VGA cable require a higher quality cable. How far from your PC to the TV?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, it depends. As Mike mentioned, if it is a ways away you may need a better cable. In general you will be fine with a 6' cable. A better question is "Does your TV have a VGA input?" Most do not, they will usually have component, DVI, or HDMI. More than likely you will need a DVI or HDMI cable. 

What is your new TV (Brand, Model)? Does your video card have and HDMI or DVI output?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

one tip - if you are using a VGA cable, it's best to use a single cable , vs 2 connected together.
Try places like monoprice.com for affordable, thick VGA cables.


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually, the new TV will have a VGA input...if it didn't, my puter has a DVI output as well. Thanks for the tip about connecting more than one cable. I was planning on getting a 6 foot and connecting to a 10 foot extension. Maybe not wise. My tv will only be about 7 feet away, but the way I plan to run it...I'll probably need about 14-15 feet. I wanted to get the Belkin from Staples, because I have a gift card. Oh well...if it's not wise to connect two, then I will have to go somewhere else.

Oh...btw. Can anybody tell me what exactly these "higher quality / better" cables are called or what gauge they are or simply anything that will help me track down the right one. I work at Staples and the "High Integrity" is much thicker than the regular ones. (Links would be helpful here )

-Ryan


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's a thread discussing VGA cable length. Post #9 has links showing what you should look for.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...pc-digital-devices/6988-vga-cable-length.html


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the link...I'll be sure to read up and post back when I've found what I need. Thanks again.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

The thing to look for in a VGA cable is that it is constructed of 3 coax cables internally - and not just a bunch of straight wires. This is typically what makes the cables thicker, though wire guage can come in to play also.

I bought several VGA cables some years ago from www.pimfg.com Including a 50 foot VGA cable for use doing a presentation. I was very impressed - there was no ghosting, drifting, etc. it looked like the projector was connected to the laptop with a 6 foot cable.

Search the site for IBM-VGA-15-MM - its a 15 foot male to male cable made with coax for the RGB signal.

Cost is $8.33


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome...thanks again.


----------

